# UK passport application or newborn born in Spain



## Lisdelsol (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi all, Just looking for some feedback at how easy/complicated it was to apply for a uk passport for a baby born in Spain.
What documents did you send and how long did the process take?
I am concerned about posting the documents incase they get lost or I need to travel and cant do so without my passport (or do they accept photocopies?)
Have looked online but its not very straightforward getting answers.
Many Thanks
Lis


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Lisdelsol said:


> Hi all, Just looking for some feedback at how easy/complicated it was to apply for a uk passport for a baby born in Spain.
> What documents did you send and how long did the process take?
> I am concerned about posting the documents incase they get lost or I need to travel and cant do so without my passport (or do they accept photocopies?)
> Have looked online but its not very straightforward getting answers.
> ...


It is better to consult the UK gov site. Yes I know it is not straightforward but you used to be able to download a passport application and also the notes for applying. The notes for applying will tell you exactly what you need. It was such a long time ago that I did it (11 years) so it may well have changed. But I remember having to send my passport, my birth certificate (as the mother) and I think a copy of my son's birth certificate from Spain and passport photos for him which had to be signed by a professional (lawyer, teacher, JP) who knew him and they had to write on the back that it was a true likeness to my son. I think I had it sent by courier or certified post (cant quite remember) just to make sure it got there but I am pretty sure you have to send the original passport.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I've just applied for my daughter. I haven't had it back yet but so far so good. If you go through the gov uk website you can complete the form online. Once it's complete, you get a download explaining what you need to send, which for me was 

a photocopy of my daughter's Spanish passport, 

a translated copy of her birth certificate (we could get a copy direct from the records office pre-translated into lots of languages), 

the original copy of my British passport, 

the original copy of my full birth certificate, 

two photos, one signed on the back by someone professional, 

a copy of their passport ( photo pages only) and 

a signed part of the form. 

I sent everything off using signed-for delivery through Correos which I could track online. I got the photos done in the UK the last time we were there to make sure they were exactly right. They're quite strict and the rules are different to here. I got them signed and everything together before I did the online application because once you've finished the form you have to pay, so if there was a problem with getting everything together I'd have paid for nothing and it isn't cheap. 

Hopefully I've got everything right with my application and it comes through soon.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Helenameva said:


> I've just applied for my daughter. I haven't had it back yet but so far so good. If you go through the gov uk website you can complete the form online. Once it's complete, you get a download explaining what you need to send, which for me was
> 
> a photocopy of my daughter's Spanish passport,
> 
> ...


An update on this for anyone who is interested. I got the bit about my daughter's birth certificate wrong; they don't want a translated copy, they wanted a certificado literal, i.e. a full birth certificate, and in Spanish. Once I'd got that to them all the papers, including her new passport, came back very quickly. They also wrote to my friend who counter-signed, asking not very complicated questions.


----------



## Paul Harris (Mar 23, 2021)

I would be interested to know, can that professional who counter signs be in Spain with a Spanish address?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

*If you’re applying outside the UK*
Your countersignatory must have a current British, Irish or other EU, US or Commonwealth passport.

If they have a US, Commonwealth, or non-British or non-Irish EU passport, you must include with your application a colour photocopy of the page with their photograph on it.

Your application will be processed faster if they have a British or Irish passport.

Countersigning passport applications and photos - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)

For your specific question, yes, they can be in Spain with Spanish address, but it can take time if Passport Office needs to contact them, given the state of postal service at the moment, and they need to understand English or someone may have to translate for them.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Paul Harris said:


> I would be interested to know, can that professional who counter signs be in Spain with a Spanish address?


The person who counter signed for me was living in Spain. It was several years ago, but I don't recall having to provide her address anyway. She might have written it on the form herself when she countersigned though.


----------



## Paul Harris (Mar 23, 2021)

Chopera said:


> The person who counter signed for me was living in Spain. It was several years ago, but I don't recall having to provide her address anyway. She might have written it on the form herself when she countersigned though.


Thanks so much, yes I believe they can live in Spain, they just need to still have a UK passport. Appreciate the support.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I've always asked a British colleague to sign mine and for my family, and I signed his and for his family. Neither of us were ever contacted or had the passports delayed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've witnessed photos for applications for British passports several times since we've lived here, including for a newborn. 

I've never been contacted.


----------

